
BugLab builds incentivized white-hat-hacker/pentester community on Ethereum - cryptobubble
https://blog.buglab.io/protect-your-small-to-medium-sized-business-with-help-from-buglab-d65d64b8666
======
CassandraJeff
Really interesting concept! I like the idea of hosting a challenging contest
for cybersecurity researchers, seems like the best way to actually ensure you
won't get hacked!

------
jawadbhm
it's a very innovative concept that will take IT security to another level

